# Question for installing Ebiach Springs



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

If your mechanically inclined you can install them yourself. Installing of lower springs are the same regardless of brand. However, you will want to think about upgrading or at least replacing your shocks and struts as lowering the vehicle will put additional load on them.

You'll probably want to buy some eccentric camber bolts so the camber can be properly adjusted and have a reputable shop do an alignment after your done so you don't wear your tire irregularly.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Some bolts on the strut may be TTY be sure to check that. Also be prepared to replace the rear spring isolators and the front strut mount. May as well while you’re in there.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

I didn’t need anything new when I did my springs. However, after 3 years on them with the stock struts I highly regret not getting the lowered bilstein struts at least in the front.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

These are my rear spring isolators. Stock Cruze diesel daily driven in warm Florida. 2015 mins you, you touch them and they flake into dust


----------



## AlaskaCruze’n (Apr 23, 2020)

Noiitekk said:


> I didn’t need anything new when I did my springs. However, after 3 years on them with the stock struts I highly regret not getting the lowered bilstein struts at least in the front.


dang but the Gen 2 Cruze doesn’t have any yet


----------

